# Erro Cumulus



## RedeMeteo (8 Fev 2021 às 22:37)

Boa noite
Alguem sabe porque aparece este erro e como fazer para o resolver sem reiniciar a estação?
*Data input appears to have stopped - check your station and connections*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2021 às 22:44)

Talvez a conexão com a estação-base tenha algum problema.

Tenta retirar o cabo USB, desliga o cumulus, reinsere o cabo USB e só depois voltas a ligar o cumulus.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Talvez a conexão com a estação-base tenha algum problema.
> 
> Tenta retirar o cabo USB, desliga o cumulus, reinsere o cabo USB e só depois voltas a ligar o cumulus.


Sim isso resolve.  O problema é que tenho as estações longe... mas descobri a solução


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2021 às 07:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim isso resolve.  O problema é que tenho as estações longe... mas descobri a solução


Tens de ensinar isso a quem estiver por perto da estação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2021 às 08:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tens de ensinar isso a quem estiver por perto da estação.


Sim mas é sempre chato...
Mas ja descobri a solução . Basta adicionar uma linha com um código ao cumulus.ini e deixa de dar erro


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Fev 2021 às 19:30)

Para quem precisar vou deixar a solução :
Basta ir ao cumulus.ini e colocar o seguinte:

*ReportDataStoppedErrors = 0*


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2021 às 16:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para quem precisar vou deixar a solução :
> Basta ir ao cumulus.ini e colocar o seguinte:
> 
> *ReportDataStoppedErrors = 0*



Não te pareceu fácil de mais? Não terás desativado as notificações de erro sem resolver o problema existente?..


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Fev 2021 às 17:31)

MSantos disse:


> Não te pareceu fácil de mais? Não terás desativado as notificações de erro sem resolver o problema existente?..


Não. resolveu mesmo
Voltou logo a comunicar com a consola


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Peço desculpa mas eu escrevi o codigo errado, o correcto é:
_EWdisablecheckinit = 1_


----------

